# New grain free dog food available, anyone heard of these??



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I went to my local hollistic dog food store today and the owner always has the newest foods available. Among them were the following:
1. Precise hollistic complete 
2. Darford zero/g
3. Back to basics (not blue buffalo)
4. Annamaet dog food

Has anyone tried or heard of these? I tried looking them up but it looks like google is down on my iPad. I feed Fromm topped with Stella and Chewys, but I'm always looking into trying new foods!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard that precise and back to basics are decent foods. I am on a dog nutrition forum where they are popular but I must admit that I haven't done outside research on them. Not familiar with the others. Maybe look them up on dog food analysis? Hopefully someone else can be more help. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not personally familiar with any of them, but I looked them up on dofoodadvisor.com and all have a five star rating except the precise but I did not see a grainfree formula of the precise listed.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help! I couldn't find much info either. I better stick to Fromm for now until more people review those, I'm nervous to try it since its so hard to find reviews. I haven't had any issues with the Fromm so far! Thanks again!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not familiar with those brands, but I feed Fromm and we love it around here!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are all really good quality foods. I'm currently trying the Darford Zero/G the fish formula for my dog with allergies - my bag just came this weekend so we will see how it goes. 
I tried Back to Basics turkey with my 2 but had mushy poop no matter how much I reduced it. I've heard great things about Precise on other forums - it's made in house, no recalls so it's reputable. My dog is allergic to potato so we are always looking at new foods with no potato


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> I'm not familiar with those brands, but I feed Fromm and we love it around here!


I love it too! My dog go bananas for it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> Those are all really good quality foods. I'm currently trying the Darford Zero/G the fish formula for my dog with allergies - my bag just came this weekend so we will see how it goes.
> I tried Back to Basics turkey with my 2 but had mushy poop no matter how much I reduced it. I've heard great things about Precise on other forums - it's made in house, no recalls so it's reputable. My dog is allergic to potato so we are always looking at new foods with no potato


Please let me know how you like it! After trying to do some research, that was the one I was thinking about trying (darford). The back to basics was too high protein for my guys, they would just get the runs! Good luck!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Back to Basic was made by a local family owned company for years, but it was bought out by the same company that makes Rachel Ray's Nutrish. They kept the same formula that the original company used. I spoke with them because I originally read that they also kept the original company's plant open, but they told me they did not. They use their plants to manufacture. My problem with that is if they run the Back to Basic food through after a run of Nutrish what's to say that anything from dust of Nutrish to actual kibbles of Nutrish doesn't get in with the Back to Basic. I decided for myself I didn't want to go with that when I could go with ZP, Acana, or Fromm that is the only food made at their plants.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow, I had no clue about that. Thanks so much for the info, I totally agree about the Fromm, acana, and ZP.


----------

